# white paned doors



## raffavita

Ciao a tutti.

Ecco il contesto.

He took us to the white paned
doors of the lodge, where he and Josef thrust their torches into
the ground at either side.

Ho trovato questo.

Ma non mi viene proprio la traduzione.

Finestra frazionata proprio non mi convince.

Grazie a tutti.


----------



## elfa

Ciao raffa,

"Paned doors" sono porte vetrate con la differenza che in inglese possono essere porte d'entrata


----------



## elfa

Sembra che tu abbia ragione. Vedi qui

Ah, scusami, ti stavi scervellando per la traduzione e non per il significato...


----------



## TimLA

Ciao,

"Paned" solitamente si usa con finestre tipo "window panes" "There were nine panes in the window" ecc.
QUI si trova che non c'è una traduzione sodisfaccente per "window pane" - vetro.

"White paned door" mi suona stranissimo.

Forse indica una "porta vetrata" in cui il legno è dipinto in bianco.
O forse indica una porta fatta dei panneli in cui tutto è dipinto bianco.

Senza più contesto forse "porta vetrata bianca" può andare.


----------



## entrapta

Anche in alcune case italiane possono essere d'ingresso (anche direttamente dall'esterno) anche se poco comune in effetti.


----------



## raffavita

Ciao a tutti.

 Ciao Timmmmmuuzzziiiiiii!!!!!!!!!


Unfortunately, there is no context. It's just a sentence among others describing different rooms. This is the entrance of the house.

Porta a vetri con pannelli bianchi???


----------



## TimLA

raffavita said:


> Ciao a tutti.
> 
> Ciao Timmmmmuuzzziiiiiii!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, there is no context. It's just a sentence among others describing different rooms. This is the entrance of the house.
> 
> Porta a vetri con pannelli bianchi???


 
Maybe, but the "pannelli" would be the glass, right?
And I don't think most people would paint glass.


----------



## raffavita

Not sure. I think "pannelli" can be made of wood.


Here is a definition of "pannelli" :

2 Riquadro decorativo spec. di legno, spesso dipinto, scolpito, intarsiato, per porte, ante di mobili o pareti.


Actually, if I said "porta vetrata bianca" one might wonder what part would be painted in white.


----------



## TimLA

I guess my confusion is the word "vetrato/a" - to me it would always imply "made of glass" -
but that may not be the case.

Can the "vetrata" imply that the door is made of panels of wood/plastic/metal etc?

HERE is a "door with glass panels".
HERE is a "door with wooden panels".

Can the second one be a "porta vetrata di legno"?


----------



## raffavita

Nope. You are right.

Vetrata impliese glass.

I think they could be doors made of glass, each square separated by panels (for pannelli, see meaning above) painted in white.

Like this.


----------



## elfa

Raffa, what's the context for this piece? Is it contemporary? From a novel? Perhaps that could help us determine exactly what sort of door it is.

PS Your link doesn't work!


----------



## raffavita

A novel. Russia. 1910s.

This.


----------



## elfa

raffavita said:


> A novel. Russia. 1910s.
> 
> This.



There's your answer then. Doors with white painted borders around the glass panes. To be honest, given the context, this is (to me) the only conceivable explanation.


----------



## marcolettici

http://www.thefreedictionary.com/pane
pane n.
1.
2. A panel, as of a door or wall.
3. 

A sturdy white door with wood panels is what I imagine.  I don't see the implication of glass here.  Being a lodge, it's probably rustic and simple.


----------



## CPA

What's wrong with "porta a vetri bianca"?


----------



## raffavita

Ciao.

 

Forse, una porta a vetri bianca può anche andare. E' che non si capisce bene dove sia il bianco, se è a vetri di solito è trasparente.


----------



## elfa

raffavita said:


> Ciao.
> Forse, una porta a vetri bianca può anche andare. E' che non si capisce bene dove sia il bianco, se è a vetri di solito è trasparente.



Lo stesso problema c'é anche nella frase originale.


----------



## raffavita

Vero. Ma di solito dovremmo evitare di ripeterlo.


----------



## marcolettici

But still, "panes" need not be of glass, they can also be of wood.  If glass is not mentioned, why assume it to be there?  Panes = pannelli. 

"They took us to the white-panelled doors of the lodge..."

Se ci sono pannelli bianchi é probabile che non sono di vetro, ma piutosto di legno.


----------



## raffavita

I'm confused, now. Sorry.


----------



## raffavita

Ciao a tutti.

Il mistero si infittisce. Perché ho trovato "many-paned windows".

Si parla di una stazione che ha queste "tall, many-paned windows".

Se "paned" è "a vetri", come si rende "many" allora?

Tra l'altro, una finestra è per definizione a vetri.

Finestre a pannelli fa pensare ai pannelli solari.

Aiutooooooooo! 
Grazie a tutti.


----------



## elfa

Ciao raffa,

"many-paned" immagino secondo contesto. Potrebbe significare "più di quanto si aspettasse" oppure "più di quanto il solito disegno di quell'era richiedesse". 

Puoi aggiungere altro?


----------



## raffavita

Ciao Elfa. E' una frase singola. Te la riporto così com'è.

He pulled me back against the tall, many-paned windows of the station. 

Fine. Il resto non ha niente a che vedere con le finestre. Né prima né dopo. E' solo una brevissima descrizione.

A me dà l'idea che sia una vetrata con tanti riquadri.


----------



## elfa

raffavita said:


> A me dà l'idea che sia una vetrata con tanti riquadri.



Anche a me, sembra così.


----------



## Lorena1970

raffavita said:


> Ciao.
> 
> 
> 
> Forse, una porta a vetri bianca può anche andare. E' che non si capisce bene dove sia il bianco, se è a vetri di solito è trasparente.



1)
White paned door: porta bianca a vetri/vetrata. Il telaio della porta è bianco, e i vetri sono trasparenti.
In genere in architettura si intende questo.
Hope it helps.

2)
Ciao R,

...sei sicura dell'originale...? Dovrebbe essere "multi- pane window". "Many-paned" sounds quite odd, although I cannot say it is fully incorrect. "Pane" can also refer to the quantity of glass layers used for a window. See also here. Intendo doppi/tripli vetri in spessore.
Qui altri approfondimenti
Magari sono fuori strada...


----------



## marcolettici

As I noted in an earlier post on this topic, a "pane" can be another way of saying "panel."  Generally doors have panels and windows have panes.  A door can have both wooden panels and panes of glass.

It is not inconsistent that a door would have only wooden panels.  They are inset squares of wood, and quite common. Paint them white and you have a white-panelled door.  (No need for glass.)

Similarly, a window in a train station can be quite tall and consist of many panes of glass (much easier to install and repair). I have windows in my home with several panes of glass in each.


----------



## Lorena1970

Well, for what in my experience, if the context is about architecture/design descriptions, a "paned door" is a "porta vetrata" while a "panelled door" refers to a door which surface is completely in wood. "Porta pannellata" could be the Italian word but it depends on the context as it can be also "porta in legno decorata a pannelli" and many others.


----------



## raffavita

Ciao ragazzi.



Yes, I'm sure. She says: "many paned windows."

 Come potete vedere, il mio problema è sia con paned da solo che con paned preceduto da "many".

Grazie mille a tutti.


----------



## elfa

I think "many-paned windows" might be used by a writer, whereas "multi-paned" might be a technical description in architecture/design etc. "Many-paned" is certainly unusual but nor necessarily incorrect - I seem to remember this is a description in a 19th century novel, isn't it? If this is the case, my instinct would be that the term refers to "many panes in a window" and not to either "panels" or "glazing" (i.e. the thickness of the panes). My opinion


----------



## Lorena1970

I agree with you Elfa. Mine was just a doubt that I had the feeling was out of track.


----------

